# You are "impossible"!



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

And another of my wife's criticisms, I'm not just "insensitive" but I'm "IMPOSSIBLE" :rofl:

Another thread reminded me of this. She tends to vent out that word mostly when I don't give her sex when she tries to seduce me. But hell sometimes she just does it wrong, or does the same thing too many times. And hell just because I get turned on with her sexy long legs doesn't mean it inspires me everytime to go in between them.

I am attracted, but my mood is killed as soon as she pounces on the prey way too soon. It seems that despite her criticisms of me being insensitive I have much clearer intuition then her when it comes to knowing when to strike. What to do? =/


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

It is a turn off to me to be directly "touched" before I am teased into heat. The warm up might only take a couple minutes or it might take 15 minutes. I only like direct stim once I am already hard.


UOTE=RandomDude;486315]And another of my wife's criticisms, I'm not just "insensitive" but I'm "IMPOSSIBLE" :rofl:

Another thread reminded me of this. She tends to vent out that word mostly when I don't give her sex when she tries to seduce me. But hell sometimes she just does it wrong, or does the same thing too many times. And hell just because I get turned on with her sexy long legs doesn't mean it inspires me everytime to go in between them.

I am attracted, but my mood is killed as soon as she pounces on the prey way too soon. It seems that despite her criticisms of me being insensitive I have much clearer intuition then her when it comes to knowing when to strike. What to do? =/[/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds like neither of you can win for losing.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, you kinda are impossible :rofl:


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Well, you kinda are impossible :rofl:


:iagree:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

I feel for your wife. She is putting herself in the vulnerable situation of seducing you and your a **** about it. Its disgusting and cruel to be so ****y about it. 

Why dont you talk to her with some genuine tenderness and love telling her how she can connect with you more to your liking instead of dumping on her and being proud of hurting your wife? 

What am I missing? It looks totally disgusting to me. Is there background I dont know about?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

the needle on your control freak-ometer blew through the red zone, hit the stop pin and exploded in a shower of sparks.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

This is their foreplay.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Random, your wife is very very beautiful, if you keep playing this game, seriously, you might risk loosing her someday. I know she is nuts about you but nothing is ever 100%, these frustrating differences in "revving each others engines" while it shuts the other down - may slowly burn this all to the ground.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree with your wife, you are acting very insensitive. 

My husband would never treat me this way ever. Actually, he has never turned me down, even when I initiate on a daily basis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He's not insensitive, he's just mean.

If my husband said I was seducing him wrong, I'd be gone. Screw that crap. you're lucky she tries at all with the way you treat her.

sorry. had to say it.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

that_girl said:


> He's not insensitive, he's just mean.
> 
> If my husband said I was seducing him wrong, I'd be gone. Screw that crap. you're lucky she tries at all with the way you treat her.
> 
> sorry. had to say it.


:iagree:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joanie (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow! I don't know of too many men who would turn down their wife when she wanted sex. I bet there are many man on this forum who would kill to be in your shoes! I feel bad for your wife (


----------



## kevint (Mar 14, 2009)

I kinda agree with everyone else here. For a woman to put herself out there and be the agressor in the bedroom is huge. You complain that she didn't seduce you the right way or didn't give you enough fore play. WTF!! What guy says that?? There are alot of guys who kill to be in your place. So I agree with your wife you are being impossible.


----------



## Onedery (Sep 22, 2011)

kevint said:


> I kinda agree with everyone else here. For a woman to put herself out there and be the agressor in the bedroom is huge. You complain that she didn't seduce you the right way or didn't give you enough fore play. WTF!! What guy says that?? There are alot of guys who kill to be in your place. So I agree with your wife you are being impossible.


Here's one who would have cherished his ex had she been this aggressive. I have no recollection of her ever initiating sex after we married. Before that, I could never get the words or actions done before her.:scratchhead:


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree he is insensitive and impossible but the worst trait is his pride in being this way.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

that_girl said:


> He's not insensitive, he's just mean.
> 
> If my husband said I was seducing him wrong, I'd be gone. Screw that crap. you're lucky she tries at all with the way you treat her.
> 
> sorry. had to say it.


:iagree:

Maybe he'd like to be a sexless marriage, instead of having a wife who has the nerve to come on to him incorrectly. :rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

My empathy chip must have fallen off a little while ago. Both of you are screwed up and thrive on hurting each other. You deserve each other though as you two conspired to cheat on your ex. You both won the "prize" so sit back and enjoy the dysfunction.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> You deserve each other though as you two conspired to cheat on your ex. You both won the "prize" so sit back and enjoy the dysfunction.


Yes, we're kinda evil aren't we if you look it at that way



SimplyAmorous said:


> Random, your wife is very very beautiful, if you keep playing this game, seriously, you might risk loosing her someday. I know she is nuts about you but nothing is ever 100%, these frustrating differences in "revving each others engines" while it shuts the other down - may slowly burn this all to the ground.


How come everyone but me thinks she's all that? :scratchhead:

I know, I'm walking on a dagger's edge, and I know it doesn't really help build her confidence as turning it down makes it worse - makes her much more selfish.

I think though I've reached the limit really, she's already come a long way. It's just hard to kill off old habits, but she seems to have done more to keep me happy then me her recently.

Another thread inspired this topic, my wife and I are not fighting about this at the moment, guess I just needed external opinions regardless.


----------

